# Coal loader



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

This is a club module working coal loader.It's 16' L x 36" W.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

cool!


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow! That really stands up there.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

_Coal Stuff!!_ Is the pipe going behind the backdrop feeding coal to the loader?


----------



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

cole226 said:


> _Coal Stuff!!_ Is the pipe going behind the backdrop feeding coal to the loader?


Yes the coal goes into the tipple by air assist. The tipple will fill about 26-27 cars.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

It looks big enough to be G Gauge.


----------



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

Spence said:


> It looks big enough to be G Gauge.


Not really I've seen bigger ones than this one.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

CambriaArea51 said:


> Not really I've seen bigger ones than this one.
> 
> I wondered if it is scale to a prototype, or what is height to scale?


----------



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

cole226 said:


> CambriaArea51 said:
> 
> 
> > Not really I've seen bigger ones than this one.
> ...


----------



## pokey_toaster (Nov 4, 2019)

This loadout is between 75 and 80 ft diameter and around 300 ft tall and has two silos. In G (1:32 standard gauge) scale, each silo would be almost 2.5 actual ft diamter and nearly 10ft tall. They are really big. Most models, not so much.
https://goo.gl/maps/tHMmmdso2Po3k4rU7
Paul


----------

